# Llevo 3 intentos...

## scrolling

Hola, mi nombre es Victor, este es mi primer mensaje.

He usado linux desde hace ya varios años (Mas o menos desde Mandrake 9.0), ultimamente queria instalar Gentoo... mas o menos va bien todo; excepto cuando descomprimo el stage3, me marca que 3 archivos que van en el directorio /boot no los puede colocar ahi porque no se puede escribir en la particion, algo aso xD... lo volvere a intentar y les pondre espesifico el problema...

Despues de eso, pues parece que todo va bien hasta que entro en la configuracion del kernel... en la guia de instalacion dice que hay estas opciones:

```

Code maturity level options --->

  [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

General setup  --->

    [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

```

Pero yo no encuentro la de "Support for hot-pluggable devices"...

Despues de eso lo compilo y parece que todo va bien, hasta la configuracion de GRUB, y es que, tengo Windows XP en la particion 1 (sda1, tengo sata), y linux lo tengo en sda6 swap, y sda7 linux...

Entonces acabo sin poder poner GRUB, porque en la guia dice que tengo que montar la particion primaria (que me imagino que es windows [sda1]), pero cuando lo instalo con "grub install" me dice que no puede escribir en la particion, lo instalo a mano y parece que sí quiere pero cuando arranca se salta luego luego a windows... Tambien lo intente montando sda7 (linux) como particion primaria y me marca los mismos errores (o sea, no me descomprime los 3 archivos en /boot ni el GRUB)...

Alguien podria decirme como podria configurar GRUB  para que por defecto arranque Windows (es que mi madre no quiere nisiquiera elegir windows al iniciar, quiere que todo sea automatico...) y pues como segunda opcion pues linux...

Muchas gracias a todos!

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Yo también tengo gentoo + win2xp + SATA , y ..también tube que luchar con GRUB al principio...

Segun lo que dices ....en el handbook recomendaban crear /boot como particion , deberia ser esa la particion a montar

----------

## pacho2

Yo nunca he usado partición /boot. El grub lo instalo "manualmente" (en su día no me funcionó grub-install, y, como con grub todo marchó bien  :Wink:  ).

Debes tener montada la partición donde tengas /boot

El "salto" a window$ se debe a que no puede arrancar la opción por defecto (que en ese momento debe ser linux), seguramente tienes algo mal en tu grub.conf. Si quieres, postéalo aquí

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## scrolling

Ok, gracias!, solo que sí monto la particion en /boot.

La primera vez que lo intente, sí se instalaba bien, incluso le habia puesto la imagen en grub. Y por un error en los titulos (en la primer linea que es "default 0" no recuerdo que le puse, y o sea, grub sí se veia pero cualquier opcion daba a windows xD

Pero esa vez no recuerdo cual fue la particion que monte en /boot (windows o linux), luego las otras dos veces, la primera vez (o sea, la segunda en total xD) puse windows en /boot y me dio error al instalar grub (con grub install) y la segunda vez (la tercera en total) puse linux en /boot y me dio el mismo error, pero esta vez lo intente tambien manualmente y parecia que ya habia podido pero no... nisiquiera me mostro grub...

Siempre deje linux como primera opcion, porque como no le entendia practicamente copiaba el ejemplo del manual; claro, cambando las particiones... pero nada mas

Ahorita ando en suse, y pues sí ahorita me da tiempo lo intento...

Pero igual y me podrias poner como quedo tu grub.conf??? xD es que soy medio lento...

----------

## ekz

Mira yo tengo grub en una partición aparte, en sda6, por eso le indico a grub que busque el kernel en hd0,5 (sda6 = hd0,5)

..win2 está en la primera partición (sda1), por lo que en grub le toca (hd0,0)

En default le cambias a 1 para que win2 inicie por defecto

...en tu caso puede servir mucho la opción hiddenmenu, que oculta el menu   :Very Happy:  (descomentala para usarla)

```

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 5

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=/grub/amd2.xpm.gz

## Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)

#hiddenmenu

title=Gentoo AMD64+ 2.6.16

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/2.6.16-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda8 doscsi 

boot

# The next four lines are only if you dualboot with a Windows system.

# In this case, Windows is hosted on /dev/sda1.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

boot

```

----------

## scrolling

ahhhh igual y eso es lo que pasa... entonces creo una particion para grub???

Y eso de hidden entonces si lo descomento iniciara windows sin que aparesca grub a menos que presione ESC????

Eso suena bien... pero tengo miedo a que no me salga y vuelva a valer...

Sera suficiente si le pongo unos 5 megas a la particion de grub??

Y una ultima cosa (omo molesto verdad), mientras me ayudan iniciare con el proceso de instalacion  :Smile: 

Como puedo configurar mi conexion para que cuando ya tenga instalado linux pueda iniciar... generalmente uso pppoe, y para instalar gentoo si puedo configurarla con adsl-setup, pero cuando se reinicia como le puedo hacer para que siga funcionando?? Gracias!

----------

## ekz

Como decía pacho2, parece que no es necesario crear una partición para GRUB, pero si la creas te recomiendo 30 o 40 megas ...ya que ahi luego guardaras las imágenes del kernel ....

 *supongo* que si no creas una partición para grub, el grub.conf debería quedar así en tu caso ,*supongo*...

```

. . .

title=bla bla bla como quieres que aparezca el nombre 

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,6) <ya que tu / está en sda7>

kernel /boot/<nombre de tu kernel>    root=/dev/sda7 <tu /> doscsi

boot

. . . 

```

Sí, el menú no se muestra a menos que pulses escape

para auto-configurar y auto-conectar una conección a internet al inicio...yo hice un script..pero bueno eso te lo explico después que acabes con GRUB   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scrolling

Ahhh, pues ahora el grub medio quedo... me muestra bien las opciones, la opcion por defecto es windows y jala bien... pero linux no...

obvio ya reinicie, pero me  marca un error con el numero de particion que le puse a linux (yo cheque que era sda8 en mi maquina, pero aun asi me marca error al cargarla), pero extraño, porque empieza a cargar el sistema, derrepente la resolucion se hace mas grande (o sea, las letras se ven pequeñas) pero llega un momento en que me marca error al cargar la particion sda8, dice que ponga una valida... pero ahora como puedo modificar el archivo grub.conf???? Gracias!!! Ya casi... xD

----------

## asph

lo de las "letras que se hacen pequeñas" es por que carga el framebuffer (alta resolucion en consola).

en cuanto a acceder al grub, pon otra vez el cd de gentoo y vuelve a hacer el chroot para editar el menu.lst de /boot

de todas formas para probar cuando te carga el grub puedes darle a la "e" y editar la linea, asi será más fácil poner bien la partición y arrancar, puediendo luego modificar el grub definitivamente.

salu2

 *scrolling wrote:*   

> Ahhh, pues ahora el grub medio quedo... me muestra bien las opciones, la opcion por defecto es windows y jala bien... pero linux no...
> 
> obvio ya reinicie, pero me  marca un error con el numero de particion que le puse a linux (yo cheque que era sda8 en mi maquina, pero aun asi me marca error al cargarla), pero extraño, porque empieza a cargar el sistema, derrepente la resolucion se hace mas grande (o sea, las letras se ven pequeñas) pero llega un momento en que me marca error al cargar la particion sda8, dice que ponga una valida... pero ahora como puedo modificar el archivo grub.conf???? Gracias!!! Ya casi... xD

 

----------

## scrolling

Gracias!!, enserio no quisiera molestar mucho, pero... entonces vuelvo a montar la particion donde instale grub en la carpeta /boot ????? y de ahi edito el grub.conf y vuelvo a instalar grub o nada mas modifico el archivo??, es que me baje un programa para leer particiones ext3 desde windows, entonces puedo ver el archivo grub.conf, pero igual y necesito instalarlo de nuevo... necesito instalarlo otra vez o con modificar el grub.conf basta??

Tengo esto:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda8 doscsi

boot

```

La linea root (hd0,6) es donde esta la particion del grub (sda7), la otra de kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 pues me imagino que se refiere al archivo que esta en la raiz de la particion del grub (sí lo tengo ahi)... despues lo de root=/dev/sda8 es la particion donde tengo el sistema linux... y pues la de boot, la copia del ejemplo que me pusieron xD tambien lo de doscsi  :Very Happy: 

El error que me marca es el siguiente:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda7" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)

```

Porque pasa eso??, ya lo intente poniendole sda7, sda8 y nada...

Gracias!! y espero no desesperarlos mucho  :Sad: 

----------

## scrolling

Igual y mi problema es que cargue como modulos los discos (o algo asi...), en la guia decia que no los compilara como modulos, porque podria causar problemas... pero me pregunto como podria hacer (en la parte de configuracion del kernel) que no se compilaran como modulos sino como parte del kernel??? nunca vi ninguna opcion que dijera algo sobre compilar como modulos o como parte del kernel... como podria hacerlo???

Particularmente esta parte de la guia de instalacion:

```

Asegúrese de que todos los controladores vitales para el arranque del sistema (como pueden ser los de SCSI, ...) están compilados dentro del kernel y no como módulos o, de lo contrario, su sistema no será capaz de arrancar correctamente. 

```

Como hago para se compilen dentro y no como modulos??

¬¬, jajaja ya supe como:

[M] = Modulo

[*] = Parte del kernel...

Entonces no es ese mi problema porque nunca dejo nada con [M] en la configuracion del kernel... mmmmm, alguna otra idea de porque el error??

----------

## ekz

El GRUB no es necesario instalarlo de nuevo, solo debes arreglar el archivo grub.conf

Seguramente tu problema está en los nombers de la particiones...si tu creaste tu / en sda7 de primera, está seguirá estando en sda7 anque añadas particiones antes....siempre será sda7 

Pero es en grub que cambian...para grub la primera partición es hd0,0 ; la segunda hd,0,1 y así sucesivamante, pero ojo que pasa algo raro cerca del "famoso" cilindro 1024...

Deja en tu grub.conf  que / está en sda7 

Dices que tu swap está en sda6, por lo que supongo que tu /boot será sda5 (osea hd0,4) o también puedes estar en sda8 (hd0,7)

Ojalá con eso se solucione

----------

## dickinson

A mi lo que se me ocurre es que tienes problemas para arrancar la partición raiz. Creo que es por el sistema de ficheros que utilizas, ej: si usas reiserfs para esa partición, asegúrate de tener el soporte en el kernel, además de tener instalado el paquete reiserfsprogs.

Creo que tu problema radica en esto, a ver si alguien que sepa más pueda ayudarte mejor.

Un saludo.

----------

## scrolling

Gracias!

Tengo swap en sda6, grub en sda7 y linux en sda8.

Mi grub.conf es:

```

default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,6)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda8 doscsi

boot

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

boot

```

Igual puede ser eso, pero la particion es ext3 (la cree con mke2fs -j /dev/sda8), y en los soportes (recuerdo haber puesto para ext3, fat y ntfs) aunque igual y puede ser que sí se me haya pasado elegir ext3... en ese caso me imagino que habra que instalar todo de nuevo...  :Sad: 

----------

## ekz

Al parecer tu problemas está aquí , en la "grub error collection" ....y pues dice que en un 80% es un kernel mal configurado...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Cannnot open root device "hdaX"
> 
> Are you getting something like this error?
> ...

 

*puedes agregar  (hd0,6) a la linea: kernel /boot/linux-2....; quedando así:kernel (hd0,6)/boot/linux-2.6.....*

aquí hay un HOWTO

----------

## scrolling

Ahhh pues entonces sí se me fue algo como modulo... O eso de soporte para particiones MS-DOS, no recuerdo haberlo configurado durante la configuracion del kernel...

Pues bueno... esta fue la cuarta... ahorita en la noche va la quinta vez que lo intento (no hay quinto malo)... y pues ahora sí... hasta que quede, aunque sean 20 veces... :s tengo miedo xD ojala esta vez me salga... voy a intentar lo que venia en el how-to que me dijiste. Gracias!

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Oye eso sí ,NO tienes que instalar todo de nuevo!! , si es algo del kernel ...solo te queda configurarlo y compilarlo...sólo eso

----------

## scrolling

O.O, que bueno que me dices!! Estaba a punto de volver a pasar 4 horas instalando todo! :s

Bueno entonces ahorita intento configurarlo y compilarlo...

Despues de eso tengo que volver a instalar grub y todo lo que venga en la guia despues de compilar el kernel o es unica y exclusivamente configurar y compilar kernel??? Gracias!!! Enserio, muchas gracias!

----------

## ekz

Lo único ...grub ya está listo... si su configuración está buena debería partir sin problemas

----------

## scrolling

 :Embarassed:  Ya hasta pena me da... ya volvi a instalar el kernel y no...

Agregue el soporte para sata (porque me faltaba xD) tambien lo de MS-DOS, lo que decia en el how-to y nada... me marca el mismo error...

Tambien le agregue (hd0,6) en la linea de kernel... Y nada... no puedo...  :Sad: 

----------

## ekz

Supongo que no tocaste tu grub.conf... pues cuando se compila un nuevo kernel (o el mismo con otras cinfiguraciones) uno lo deja con otro nombre, y a raíz de esto debe crear otra entrada en grub, pero que apunte al kernel recién compilado. . .

Claro que si le dejaste el nombre idéntico al anterior, se sobrescribió este último y no es necesario cambiar grub.conf..

Puede ser eso??

----------

## scrolling

No, le puse el mismo nombre...

Es normal que no tenga ningun modulo para agregarlo???

Hay una parte donde dice que busque los modulos que tengo con:

```

find /lib/modules/<kernel> -iname ...... '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

```

No me muestra nada... Asi que solo configure el kernel y lo compile con "make && make modules_install"; ademas ya nada mas copie la imagen a /boot (la particion sda6); pero hasta ahi... porque como no tengo modulos, no configure ninguno...

----------

## ekz

Si añades opciones como módulos dentro del kernel, claro que deberían aparecer, fíjate que esa carpeta del kernel donde busca los módulos se llama "2.6.1x-gentoo-rx" (NO "kernel-2.6.1x-gentoo-rx") ..eso

----------

## scrolling

Ahhh no... esque nada lo agregue como modulos (me aseguré que nada estuviera como modulos xD) esto tambien podria ocasionar daños???

----------

## ekz

...Bueno hay cosas que deben ser compiladas como módulos....como los controladores para alsa.., pero anda que esto lo vez a futuro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scrolling

Bueno, en vista de que la recompilacion del kernel no funciono, iniciare todo desde el principio y checando todos los checksum y todo antes de "guardar cambios" lo checare como 3 veces xD...

Ojala ahora sí, esta quinta vez lo logre!  :Smile: 

Podria ser que haya alguna incompatibilidad de hardware y por eso pasa lo que pasa???   :Sad: 

----------

